# Barbarian Speedrift 35 Build - Patch 2.2 - less than 2 minutes



## ReaLBashman (28. März 2015)

Hallo Zusammen,

 

ich habe mich etwas mit dem PTR und der neuen Season auseinander gesetzt und für das Solo Farming folgendes Build gebaut:

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EnGdSSy4Q98

 

Mit dem Build sind runs in weniger als zwei Minuten solo möglich (T6/GRift 35).

Lasst mich wissen was ihr davon haltet!

 

Grüße

 

Bashman

 

PS: Hier könnt ihr auch nochmal die Skillung ohne VIdeo anschauen:

http://www.diablofans.com/builds/53392-2-2-bulkathos-oath-solo-barb-speed-build-t6-grift


----------



## heinzelmännchen (6. April 2015)

Netter Guide, danke fürs Erstellen!

 

Da ja WW scheinbar wieder spielbar wird, werd ich des auch mal antesten.

Nach DH in S2 wird es diesmal nen Barbar


----------



## ReaLBashman (6. April 2015)

Hey vielen Dank,

ja wird wohl in den Top Rängen die Hauptrolle spielen.

Schau mal hier. Man kann damit auch super solo High Grift keys farmen.

Link:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N8TZJ5Ovj8MLink:

Wenn dir die Videos gefallen, wäre es super wenn du denen einen Daumen nach oben gibst.
Über ein neuen  Abonennten freue ich mich natürlich auch immer.

Grüße

Bashman


----------

